# all you ever wanted to know about timeajr and then some



## TimeaJr (May 16, 2003)

okay so i am new here and loooove it. i realize i've been spamming the site pretty bad which means? journal time of course. 

so about me. i'm 24 and have been training on and off for over 10 years... yes since i was just a baby of 13. i don't even think they let kids start that young these days. my problem was never passion but consistency and so my weight and fitness level has fluctuated a great deal throughout the years. well lately i've decided, enough... i am getting my butt in gear! i have lost a lot of weight, am muscling up and have set my sights on competing in a fitness competition. it is almost a year away so i think it is realistic. i am in okay shape at the moment but i need to muscle up, loose some more body fat, improve my flexibility and gymnastic ability and get a routine together. whew! but i can do it. oh yeaaaah. look out timea senior.... i'm comin up. hehe. 

well i like keeping open diaries so i will post my progress and general rantings right here. 

right now i am visiting my mom in the country taking it easy training wise. i threw out my back monday night (goddamn trampoline :bounce:  ) and am trying to do the right thing and not aggravate. i am going a little stir crazy though and want to run (i am a cardio junkie  ). i am just doing a small amount of lifting....upper body isolating exercises only. i have my dumbbells  and a stability ball here. i'll probably be heading back to the city and my beloved gym tomorrow anyway. i had planned on staying until monday but my bro and sis-in-law are heading down here tomorrow i hear and i am pissed at them  so i don't think i'll stick around.  

What else is new? Hmmm. Nothing really. Oh my rat of a cat ran away last night (my kitties are staying here w my parents until my new place is ready in july). I???m gonna skin her alive when she comes back  (she better come back). I really am very worried. She is my little Siamese baby and is not used to being outdoors. Plus there are coyotes here. She better not get herself eaten  or I will kill her  !


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to IM, glad you started a journal.........will be nice to see your progress, hope you find your cat..........mine's 18 yrs old, I'd be heart broken if anything happened to her, but soon the eventual.......take care honey and good luck


----------



## TimeaJr (May 16, 2003)

hi katie thanks for stopping by.  guess what??

i found my cat. yay. i was too happy to even be very angry with her.

on a not so happy note i just found out the evil bro and sis-in-law (ok not evil but i am very mad at them...they went to visit my truly evil ex and never even mentioned it backstabbing traitors   ) are on their way here right now. i will not be able to escape until tommorow afternoon at the earliest. this is not going to be fun. plus i have to study and it is going to be awfully hard to do with that child of theirs howling (ok he is a very good baby but i am really really mad!)

just finished my work out. upper body, dumbells on the ball, pyramid sets (15,12,10 reps) chest press, fly, rows, pullovers, front biceps, angled biceps, skull crushers and kick backs. ooo yes. i feel pretty good.  i also did mini tramp for 30 minutes


----------



## TimeaJr (May 16, 2003)

Calories Eaten Today 
Total: 1432
Fat:  27 grams
Carbohydrates: 134 grams
Protein: 168 grams


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2003)

Hey, nice to see you journally here 

Spammed us with only 25 posts? Not near....I believe the daily record here is somewhere around 500 posts  

 Eh! Wasn`t me


----------



## sawheet (May 17, 2003)

Trampoline huh, cool. Post your actual diet, there is some good nutrition minds here.


----------



## TimeaJr (May 17, 2003)

k sawheet good idea here it is (for yesterday):

iso-pro whey isolate protien powder vanilla - 4 serving ??? 524 calories ??? 2 fat grams ??? 6 carb grams ??? 120 protien grams

cocao ??? 3 tablespoons ??? 72 calories ??? 2 fat grams ??? 9 carb grams ??? 3protien grams

home made bread whole wheat 2 pieces ??? 349 calories ??? 6 fg ??? 65 cg ??? 11 pg

light becel ??? 4 teaspoons ??? 50 cal -5 fg -0 cg ??? 1 pg

detour protein bar ??? 310 cal -10 fg - 25 cg ??? 30 pg

fresh strawberries ??? 1 pint ??? 107 cal ??? 1 fg ??? 25 cg ??? 2 pg

blueberries frozen - .25 cup ??? 20 cal ??? 0fg ??? 5 cg ??? 0 pg

this was split up in to 6 meals about two hours apart. 
Meal 1 ??? protein shake with cocoa 
meal 2 ??? same 
meal 3 ??? bread w becel 
meal 4 ??? protein shake w blueberries 
meal 5 ??? strawberries 
meal 6- detour bar

yeah mini tramp is fun :bounce: but big tramp is better


----------



## Fit Freak (May 17, 2003)

Timea....you're going to get used to this here....we need to know height, bodyweight, training schedules, that kind of stuff to give you feedback.

Definately post your workouts!

And as for you meals...try to post them with times.

As far as I can tell we have lots to work on with the diet....you should be having protein, a carb (complex or vegie or fruit), and some healthy fat at each and every meal.  Also avoid putting too much emphasis on protein powder...it's good pre and post workout but at other times aim for solid sources like tuna, fick, beef, chicken, cottage cheese, egg, etc.

From what I see you need to add some complex carbs like oatmeal for breakfast, and some sweeet potato or brown rice in another meal and LOSE the bread.  You also need to up the fat....like double it to start with...you're getting NO essential fatty acids.

I won't say anything else for now...search some journals for meal suggestions...Jodi and w8 have some good diaries you might want to look through.

Put in the effort and we'll be more than willing to help ya reach your goals....and kick some ass at the provincials next year.....which btw I will be there with ya!


----------



## TimeaJr (May 24, 2003)

Dudes, I have not disappeared. Well, I kind of have but I havn't dropped out or anything I just have not had regular access to a computer of late (and won't for some time   ). I will be posting when I can including diet, training and even stats details and any advice on training, nutrition, motivation, etc. is more than welcome. Please, please help me!


----------

